# Cervix High & Soft, with Cramping?



## hopefulwishin

Im suppose to be getting AF around the 14th of August. During this cycle I believe I ovulated on cd 12, because I had a high, soft, open wet cervix with lots of EWCM. Within in a couple of days after that it wasnt as high, and I had no more EWCM. If I ovulated then, today would be 13dpo. I normally have 29-30 day cycles. My LMP was 7-17.

Today, Ive been having some mild cramping, but noticed my cervix is higher and soft! Like it blends in alot with everything. Sorry if thats TMI! 

I dont chart, or anything like that. Ive noticed my breasts seem tender than usual, Ive not had any acne break outs like I do before AF arrives, This morning I had spells of nausea! I took the kids out to get some lunch, and I about puked from the smell! I dont know if thats common to get around this time, but It kind of suprised me that I had that reaction. 

Has anyone had the cervix be high and soft like with cramps and turned out pregnant?

Im so badly trying to hold out and see what happens in the next few days.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Well, I assume I ovulated CD14, I'm now CD17. I finally got a negative OPK today when I kept getting positives. My cervix is high and soft. I don't know if it's open as I haven't checked but DH tells me the way it feels when we're DTD. I don't know how reliable that is being that I'm laying down when he's in there...sorry TMI. 

Anyways, having a high cervix is a good sign of pregnancy.


----------



## hopefulwishin

Thanks. Im hoping its all a good sign!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Me too, for both of us :)


----------



## Lilybelle

In all my pregnancies my cervix was high, soft and closed. It was so high up that you couldnt tell where it was lol


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Lilybelle said:


> In all my pregnancies my cervix was high, soft and closed. It was so high up that you couldnt tell where it was lol

Do you remember WHEN it rised up in your pregnancies? I'm 3dpo and my cervix is very high and soft.


----------



## Lilybelle

I think it was around when my period was due. It closed a few days after

x


----------



## BBSJBJ

trulybl3ssed mine is really high right now too i couldnt even reach last time im 11dpo BFN this morning :nope: I will be 1 day late tommrow so I'm still hoping FX!


----------



## hismommy1

I am 8dpo, mine is really high and like puckered up lips, and im having occasional lotion type cm?. tired of this waiting.


----------



## hopefulwishin

mine is mid high, alot higher than it was last month at this time, and its kind of mixture between soft and firmish feeling.


----------



## taylorxx

trulybl3ssed said:


> Well, I assume I ovulated CD14, I'm now CD17. I finally got a negative OPK today when I kept getting positives. My cervix is high and soft. I don't know if it's open as I haven't checked but DH tells me the way it feels when we're DTD. I don't know how reliable that is being that I'm laying down when he's in there...sorry TMI.
> 
> Anyways, having a high cervix is a good sign of pregnancy.

If it's high and soft it sounds like you're ovulating now. It gets low and hard right after o :flower:


----------



## lily2614

Mine is REALLY high as well. I couldn't even reach it earlier today, feels like lips, but can't tell if open or closed because I have already had a baby and its hard to tell. I am currently 8 DPO and been crampy these last few days as well. Also having lots of lotion like CM!


----------



## hopefulwishin

lily2614 said:


> Mine is REALLY high as well. I couldn't even reach it earlier today, feels like lips, but can't tell if open or closed because I have already had a baby and its hard to tell. I am currently 8 DPO and been crampy these last few days as well. Also having lots of lotion like CM!

Ive been having cramps since 3dpo, they come and go. Ive already had three kids, so I cant really tell during my cycle that much if its closed or open. At least not til its closer to AF appearing, like a day away, or closer.


----------



## Katie blue

Mine is high and soft and I am 8dpo. I've also had lots of weird cm, really thick and really white. Almost like dry cm so thick but not wet at all. I can't remember my cervix position last month at this time but I def wasnt getting thick cm. FX good signs for all of us :)


----------



## SpecialKx

How did you get on where you pregnant?


----------

